
This is ‘iPhone XS’ - binaryanomaly
https://9to5mac.com/2018/08/30/2018-iphone-xs-design-larger-version-gold-exclusive/
======
ceautery
"...will come in two sizes including a larger version"

Two sizes generally includes a larger one... so I guess I can't fault the
author's logic.

------
wodenokoto
I know Apple have gotten away with names HN have disliked, but XS sounds like
Extra Small.

iPhone XS sounds like the follow up to iPhone SE ...

~~~
nikolay
The entire world knows XS is 'extra small'. These cryptic abbreviations should
stop. I've always wondered why Samsung's flagship is called 'Galaxy S#'.

~~~
diegoperini
In music theory context, sharp implies augmentation. Maybe that's why? (No
idea)

~~~
earenndil
It's not the Galaxy S#, it's the Galaxy S7, S8, S9, etc. (i.e. the # is
replaced by whatever number).

------
kapilkaisare
By the name, I imagined it would be a successor to the iPhone SE, probably the
only smartphone in the market I can comfortably use with just the one hand.

It turns out it's anything but that.

------
snowwrestler
If this is the name, I bet it will be Xs not XS.

